# Giant Death Guard Army- Win it by donating to Doctors Without Borders



## Baphominiatures (Jun 19, 2016)

It is time. The Death Guard are finished, and the Side Raffle Lord of Change are here to raise money for Doctors Without Borders this Holiday Season.

Every $10 donation to Doctors Without Borders enters you for a chance to win the Death Guard army, and you can enter multiple times. There is also a side raffle for those who are able to donate more: Every $50 donation also enters you into the raffle (for 5x regular entries and 1 side entry) for the Lord of Change. Please be sure to include your full name when donating so that it can be used in the drawing (Anonymous donations or first name only donations cannot be used)

https://events.doctorswithoutborders.org/campaign/DeathGuardCharity

For a HUGE gallery of pics, visit:

https://www.baphominiatures.com/deathguardcharity

The complete army list is:

Mortarion, Daemon Primarch of Nurgle
3x Foetid Bloat-drone
Typhus - Herald of the Plague God
Deathshroud Bodyguard
Blightlord Terminators
Plagueburst Crawler
14 Plague Marines
Biologus Putrifier
Scribbus Wretch, the Tallyman
24 Death Guard Poxwalkers
Nauseous Rotbone, the Plague Surgeon
Foul Blightspawn
Plague Marine Champion

Side Raffle: Lord of Change

*If you cant afford to donate, dont worry, you can still help us out by sharing this as much as you can with your gaming group and gaming forums. Every bit helps and is much appreciated.*


----------

